
Disciplined People Rarely Need to Use Willpower or Self-Control - danielrileyblog
https://danielriley.blog/the-secret-of-disciplined-people/
======
zarmin
Something about this post doesn't ADHD up...

------
cxejohns
but if you want to make a habit of making good habits, you should....

